# Why wear a helmet????



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Because this could have been my skull today.
View attachment 253081


Any other questions?:thumbsup:


----------



## gumbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah i should be better about wearing my lid. I only do when im riding a dh trail and even then sometimes i dont. Yeah i know im an idiot.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I always do. Thanks for the reminder still.


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

it's a no brainer (no pun intended). wear a helmet, don't be a [email protected]


----------



## r0nin89 (Apr 16, 2007)

No helmet seeing as how it landed me a 3in scar on my forhead. I had glasses on, fell and it pushed my glasses to the point where it sliced my forhead to the bone.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

When i saw the topic title i said in my head "what an idiot" thinking it was a noob wondering why he should put one on... Its good to remind people TrekJeff, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Dang, Ionic--are you hitting your avatar or are you the avatar and if so can i have your phone number????

Hey--about helmets--if you got a cheap, replaceable head, you don't need a helmet.


----------



## merchant (Oct 13, 2005)

r0nin89 i hope your joking about not wearing a helmet. i would recomend investsting in sports glasses, like the kind basketball players wear


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*brain damage*



r0nin89 said:


> No helmet seeing as how it landed me a 3in scar on my forhead. I had glasses on, fell and it pushed my glasses to the point where it sliced my forhead to the bone.


Obviously you have already suffered severe brain trauma (I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here...by not assuming you were just born this stupid). Might want to protect those remaining brain cells!
:idea:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's mine from a couple of months ago:



















My forehead got bruised from the impact, but other than that, I was good to go.


----------



## Diesel Weasel (Mar 9, 2007)

It's funny because I would never concern myself with wearing my helmet while riding around town, but after riding XC I cannot bring myself to ride my bike without my helmet no matter what


----------



## kylejohn4543 (Jun 24, 2006)

When I saw the title I thought someone was starting an argument about why bother wearing a helmet. Really glad to find it was about someone Wearing one.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I will never forget this thread from a few years back from a fellow that didnt wear his helmet...

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## kylejohn4543 (Jun 24, 2006)

I remeber that thread-nasty stuff there. Guy isn't fat-just swollen.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

r0nin89 said:


> No helmet seeing as how it landed me a 3in scar on my forhead. I had glasses on, fell and it pushed my glasses to the point where it sliced my forhead to the bone.


Too easy....


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

*crashing is my new part time job*

heres mine... crushed the whole back and cracked it in half... woke up with a broken clavical, rib and knee cap (dislocated as well) got all my junk and walked out of the woods. with out it i wouldnt have use of my legs i've been told.










GOOD NEWS i got to be my alterego in the ER ... NECK BRACE MAN MAN FACE FACE. the nurses liked me


----------



## mmmm...kona (Aug 24, 2004)

Helmet or diaper - take your pick.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

From a couple of weeks ago where I endo'd and got launched superman stylee straight into a tree. Got up and walked away without a mark, without the helmet it would have been a lot worse.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

sonicsuby said:


> Here's mine from a couple of months ago:
> 
> My forehead got bruised from the impact, but other than that, I was good to go.


Cool, you still had mud on yours.


----------



## VT no 1 2 or 3 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Now for a MANLY helmet crash pic*

Here is pic of my friends helmet after he did a head stand. I watched the entire event, which now seems like it was in slow motion, where he was crossing the center part of the road, somehow got the front wheel twisted 90 degrees to his direction of travel, flipped up in the air, at one point everything was inverted, then he came down on the front part of his helmet.

He looked like he went a few rounds with a boxer with the black eyes and all. The most painful part of his crash were the cuts behind his ears cause by the helmet straps.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

so how I think your friend is very very glad he had on his helmet that day.

As for another reason to wear a helmet beside safety is dealing those little branchs that are some times just a little to low. With a helmet you can just put your head down and go right though them. Something that you would not do with out a helmet and feeling a little pain.


----------



## r0nin89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


very cool attitude you have there what about when one catches you out.

i was 15 and some dude at school decided to give me a nudge,as we were running down to the canteen for dinner,now unfortunately i never thought of putting my hands in front of me and hit the girder supporting one of the buildings,fractured my cheek bone and put me in hospital,for a week.

now the average running speed of a human is 10-15 mph so i was lucky it werent on a bike.

but seeing as your a newb and possibly still got your training whells on and possibly dont get over 3 mph maybe your hand trick will work.:nono:


----------



## grnxb (Jan 8, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


good luck with that.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

grnxb said:


> good luck with that.


Eh, 17 year olds are indestructable, aren't they? :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*that proves it then*



r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


Jeez, I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt...but you proved you were just born stupid!

"It's better to let people assume your an idiot...then to open your mouth and prove it!"

:thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I was riding at Gooseberry a few weeks ago (with helmet on). I was walking and ducked under a tree branch then I stood up. I got beaned by a branch that I couldn't see when I had ducked. Knocked myself silly, I had a sore neck for days. Just goes to show that you should wear your helmet even when you are not riding your bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Jeez, I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt...but you proved you were just born stupid!
> 
> "It's better to let people assume your an idiot...then to open your mouth and prove it!"
> 
> :thumbsup:


At least his answer is better than a friend of my brother. His friend reasoning for not wearing a helmet is his skull is his helmet. And yes they do think he is stupid for not wearing one.


----------



## Tebr73 (May 31, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


So you'll be in 5th grade next year?


----------



## Tebr73 (May 31, 2006)

Again?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


:lol: Brilliant, a broken wrist _and_ smashed face and head!


----------



## mtbjen (Jan 31, 2004)

Rebus said:


> Eh, 17 year olds are indestructable, aren't they? :thumbsup:


 (Hasn't worn a helmet since the 4th grade....7 years ago.)
And probably still in the 5th grade, based on the level of intelligence in the posts above.

He'll learn -- Probably the hard way, with that attitude.


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rebus said:


> Eh, 17 year olds are indestructable, aren't they? :thumbsup:


for about a three seconds... or untill he hits termial velocity.

he'll grow into gravity one of these days


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm lucky. took a good spill last weekend where my front wheel stopped dead in the soft stuff and i went over the handlebars. face first into the ground. not sure if a helmet would have made a diff. i had glasses on and they gave me a 2 inch cut under my eye. needless to say i'm lucky, could have lost and eye, been paralyzed, or dead. spent 6 hours in the er. i will not be riding in the future without a helmet.

again, i'm just glad i got out of it with the damage i have.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I have two daughters who are just now getting to riding age. I make them wear helmets. I wear one because they like to do what I do. Plus, I hate the thought of falling and something happening to my head and me not being able to enjoy them growing up.

Helmets may look funny or be uncomfortable, or whatever. But think about how funny looking you'll be with your brains scattered all over the trail. I think that would be pretty uncomfortable...


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

IAmCosmo said:


> I have two daughters who are just now getting to riding age. I make them wear helmets. I wear one because they like to do what I do. Plus, I hate the thought of falling and something happening to my head and me not being able to enjoy them growing up.
> 
> Helmets may look funny or be uncomfortable, or whatever. But think about how funny looking you'll be with your brains scattered all over the trail. I think that would be pretty uncomfortable...


true that they make look funny and not be the most comfortable things to wear but I know on the trails you look out of place by not having one.

I think for helmets it is well worth paying the extra cost for one that is comfortable because you are more likely to wear it if it feel comfortable one ones head.

Yes 10 buck walmart helmet will protect you head just as well as the 100+ helmet from a bike shop. They all pass the same test. Just the 100 buck helmet will feel a lot better on ones head.


----------



## Sahra (Apr 23, 2007)

We got to the starting point of a trail (4 hours from home) and I realized I had forgot my helmet. We drove 7 miles to Wal-mart and I bought one. I'm not getting on the bike without it.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I was riding with a friend once when we stopped up a trail waiting for the rest of our group. He stopped and grabbed a tree rather then have to clip out. When he did, a dead branch 4 or 5 inches in diameter fell from a couple of feet up, whacked him right on top of his head and dropped him right there.Same guy another time had some kind of hawk attack him and his helmet saved him that time too.Always use protection.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Back in 1999, I had a major wipeout while riding outside of Las Vegas (was a UNLV student at the time). I have no recollection of the wreck and since I was in the back of the pack of riders...no one saw me go down. My friends waited for me at the next trail intersection for about 5 minutes according to them before I showed up worse for the wear. Long story short, my helmet was broken in three places (but the shell was holding it together) and I was taken to the hospital. I suffered a major concussion...one I still have lingering effects from BUT I'm still alive and I'm still riding a bike (instead of a motorized wheelchair for instance). 

Road or Mountain...I will not ride w/o one. And you know what, most bike riders will agree that when it comes to riding a bike, helmets don't look dorky...not wearing one is what looks dorky


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll never understand people that don't wear helmets. Something tells me you'd have some issues getting your health insurance to cover an injury that was more severe due to not wearing one.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


is natural selection going to take care of this guy before he breeds?


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Timeless said:


> true that they make look funny and not be the most comfortable things to wear but I know on the trails you look out of place by not having one.
> 
> I think for helmets it is well worth paying the extra cost for one that is comfortable because you are more likely to wear it if it feel comfortable one ones head.
> 
> Yes 10 buck walmart helmet will protect you head just as well as the 100+ helmet from a bike shop. They all pass the same test. Just the 100 buck helmet will feel a lot better on ones head.


This, pretty much.
As long as the thing is snell rated, a $10 special will be the same in a crash as a giro atmos with team discovery graphics. However, and it's a big however, the more expensive the helmet, the better the cooling tends to be, the lighter the weight tends to be, the more confortable the fit tends to be and sometimes you get extra reinforcement with stuff like a carbon outer shell.

If you spend $10 on a helmet, but decide you don't want to wear it since it looks dorky, weighs a half ton and makes your head cook, it's $10 wasted and your skull in danger should something happen. If you spend money on a proper helmet you like which fits you comfortably, then at least you'll wear the thing. You'd be surprised I'd guess just how comfortable something like an atmos is. You don't feel hot or as if you've a 20 ton weight strapped to your head, you forget about it so quickly.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Today you can find style and protection for under $50. Jenson, Nashbar, Price Point ect all have a decent selection. SNELL is still the highest standard, it's higher than the consumer standard to sell. But a helmet rated/tested under CPSC is still the standard quality, although Snell is the Cadillac. http://www.helmets.org/stdchart.htmSure you can spend three digits and make Lance envious..well ok, maybe not that, but you can also get a lightweight, cool helmet at a practical price. After all, how much did you spend on those other gota have "practical" biking items...lol. I'll spend %10 of the price of my bike to protect the motor.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Ardent said:


> This, pretty much.
> As long as the thing is snell rated, a $10 special will be the same in a crash as a giro atmos with team discovery graphics. However, and it's a big however, the more expensive the helmet, the better the cooling tends to be, the lighter the weight tends to be, the more confortable the fit tends to be and sometimes you get extra reinforcement with stuff like a carbon outer shell.
> 
> If you spend $10 on a helmet, but decide you don't want to wear it since it looks dorky, weighs a half ton and makes your head cook, it's $10 wasted and your skull in danger should something happen. If you spend money on a proper helmet you like which fits you comfortably, then at least you'll wear the thing. You'd be surprised I'd guess just how comfortable something like an atmos is. You don't feel hot or as if you've a 20 ton weight strapped to your head, you forget about it so quickly.


I will say you can get a good helmet that feels good on ones head for 60 at most. I paid 60 for my helmet 4 years ago and it was a huge step up from teh 20 buck one I used before hand but well worth it. After 60 bucks you get less bang for your buck but they do start getting better and better. I want to replace my helmet at some point just right now I do not have the money to get a new one and the one I currently use is still in good shape.

I know if I went out and bought a walmart helmet I would not like riding as much and they do not feel as good on ones head. For 60 I paid it a great helmet that looks pretty nice. As cool as a helmet can get but personaly I think on the trail one looks dorky if they are not wearing ah helmet.

I do want to get one those nice Giro or specialized helmets just I have to get some money first.


----------



## Erich in Az (Feb 8, 2007)

Kind of a side topic, but we were just talking about this at the bike shop the other day. 

When I first started riding road bikes, all we wore was the silly little mini-hats LOL! Now when I see a person, or especially a kid riding without a helmet, I get a little riled up. I wish more people would realize how easily we can go from fully functional to wearing diapers for the rest of our lives. We are very fragile, some of just don't know it.

This is definantly something that changed for the better.


----------



## MurmurMouse (May 7, 2007)

I went over the bars off a 3 foot high plank and broke off my visor and a good chunk of foam out of the front of my helmet....could have been my face.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah...I did an Endo yesterday. Caught the handle bar end in the left sid of the chest and some how smashed the left side of my shoulder blade. Not sure if any damage was done to the helmet....I sure hope not, that would be two helmets in a month....Until this year the only reason I bought a new helmet was because of size or style changes...lol


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Thing is... it's natural selection. Stupid people don't wear helmets.. and they die. Clever people wear helmets and survive. Suits me just fine


----------



## MtGoat (May 17, 2006)

r0nin89 said:


> Yeah I wasnt joking. No helmet since 4th grade... Put ur hands infront of you


All I can say is Stupid Hurts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting some elbow and knee pads... They don't look too cool, but it beats being skinned to the bone...


----------

